

Track and find your laptop if it ever gets stolen - csbartus
http://bootlog.org/prey

======
dxjones
The install/config interface is in Spanish, which makes it challenging for
English speakers.

Does anyone know of similar automatic software that "phones home" when stolen?

I am wondering how this program compares with other approaches.

BTW, I use a Mac OSX/Intel laptop.

